# Superconducting Niobium Chip Smashes Silicon Power Consumption Standards



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Superconducting Niobium Chip Smashes Silicon Power Consumption Standards.



> *A superconducting logic chip with a clock speed of 6 GHz beats silicon energy efficiency by two orders of magnitude*
> 
> ...the new device outperforms silicon power consumption by a factor of 300.
> 
> ...


-- Tom


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

The next (not so little) step would be to find a low power way to maintain the chip at the near absolute zero temperatures required for that low power operation.


----------

